# Stating to think I migh need a change..



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

*Starting to think I might need a change..*

Well, I've been taking the train to and from work to keep the miles down on the TT (87k). And on the 10min walk from the train station to work, I keep seeing a red and a white Scion FR-S. and I have to say, they look very nice in person. The lines are great! Considering how cheap they are, I've spent a lot of time contemplating wether I want to make that plunge. Other than the obvious lack of power, it would take another 4-5 years for me to get the *scion* (god it hurts to say that) to the mod level the TT is. I'm not sure I have it in me to bleed for another. I figure a supercharger and some suspension tweaks could make this thing an impressive performer. Even though the SC would have less power than a turbo, the insta Tq of a supercharger does sound cool. I've been going through Google images looking at them, and wow! With just a little drop and some nice wheels, they really look nice. So tempted. But If I do, I'll probably wait to buy one that's a year old and cheaper than msrp.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

I think you meant to post this on your blog. :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> I think you meant to post this on your blog. :laugh:


Thanks for playing D I C K :wave:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

my opinion.. when it comes to looks the scion, like every other jap car, will look "in style" for only the next 3 years give or take. the tt.. has, does, and always will look stylish


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> my opinion.. when it comes to looks the scion, like every other jap car, will look "in style" for only the next 3 years give or take. the tt.. has, does, and always will look stylish


I kind of agree with that. Ive always gotten the impression, from almost everyone that has left their TT behind, that they've regretted it or miss the TT. 

The TT may not be the _best_ performer in the world of "sports cars," but theres no car like it. It stands the test of time and I feel it always will. Theres nothing like being an owner of a unique car. 

My opinion is....DONT. :heart:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I agree with you guys. The styling of the TT is timeless. And when things are done correctly, there's nothing as sexy short of "P car" status. But there's a different thinking behind the engineering of the FRS. And I dig it, and it's simplicity.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

If you're going to go frs/brz, wait a year or two. Supposedly, the brz will have the wrx's turbo'd boxer-4 within a year or two, max. FRS will not get the turbo. 

FWIW, I'm seeing them more here too. Red was nice, black was nice, dark gray was effing-nice.

Oh, and keep the TT. Like Tempes_TT said, everyone regrets leaving it, including me. I sold my first 225 for a new Boxster S. The S was superior to the TT in every way imagineable...except is wasn't a TT. I came back 4 years later and will NEVER sell my current TT.

cheers


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> If you're going to go frs/brz, wait a year or two. Supposedly, the brz will have the wrx's turbo'd boxer-4 within a year or two, max. FRS will not get the turbo.
> 
> FWIW, I'm seeing them more here too. Red was nice, black was nice, dark gray was effing-nice.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the Subaru will get a turbo and the scion will get a supercharger. I notice how people look at my car. Turns heads isn't the word. I've walked up to my car in the train station parking lot and seen people taking pictures of it. Lol I had a guy walking in front of me, trying to convince his girl that my car was his new car. I burst his bubble when I unlocked the doors :laugh: Pretty funny. 
But yeah, people don't look at TTs the same way they do other cars. I would say its affect is damn near magical. Like having a hot girlfriend people can't stop staring at ..


----------



## artur vel 2 hoot (Nov 25, 2006)

warranty225cpe said:


> ,,,,,,,,,,,, Considering how cheap they are.......................


You will soon see a couple of them on every corner 
Give it a year or two ( maybe 3 ) and you will see them more and more with big fast and furious style flames seasoned w/ big a$$ spoilers 

Don't do it to your self Erick 


:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

artur vel 2 hoot said:


> You will soon see a couple of them on every corner
> Give it a year or two ( maybe 3 ) and you will see them more and more with big fast and furious style flames seasoned w/ big a$$ spoilers
> 
> Don't do it to your self Erick
> ...


Lol, saw 2 today. They've got got nothing on my recently cleaned TT.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

artur vel 2 hoot said:


> Give it a year or two ( maybe 3 ) and you will see them more and more with big fast and furious style flames seasoned w/ big a$$ spoilers


Maybe not. The one's I've seen have all had old guys driving them...unintended market like the original xB. As an old guy, I to see it as a viable, cheap, reliable, fun DD while the TT (or pcar) ages gracefully as a week end toy/garage queen.

cheers.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

I agree with you on the styling of the FR-S. Little bit of tweaks and it looks nice. Like was said above though, I'd wait until either the Supercharged FR-S or BRZ and then probably get it as something to put miles on.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Don't do it!

Mind you I've also been contemplating finding something different to play with. But there's no point in selling the TT as it really isn't worth it IMO. You won't get anything for it. Maybe 8-10K? At that point I'd rather keep it and just save up for something else.

Like this:










or this:


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Neb said:


> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Mmmm hmmm.


----------



## ModsTTand (Jul 8, 2009)

Like everybody said lease dont!

Please mind this : how much would u value all this Effort done & put in ur amazing TT ? 
And how much the current street price for it ? 

get something for cheap to put mileage on much cheaper and more worthy to your TT affection


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

ModsTTand said:


> Like everybody said lease dont!
> 
> Please mind this : how much would u value all this Effort done & put in ur amazing TT ?
> And how much the current street price for it ?
> ...


Thanks man, I think im going to find a ragged out sh!t box to put miles on. I just hate putting more miles on the TT that arent FUN miles. Maybe I could lease a crap as kia and beat it down. I saw a lease program for 175$ a month. Or maybe I could buy a civic and cover it in autozone garbage. Just to piss of the ricer crowd :laugh: Lots of flame stickers and fender vents all over the thing, slightly off center.


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Saw the pics of your TT that you whored out in the gallery. Don't make the swap. You'll be sorry. Keep Darth Vader and get something cheap and reliable you can bang around in is a solid plan.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Or maybe I could buy a civic and cover it in autozone garbage. Just to piss of the ricer crowd :laugh: Lots of flame stickers and fender vents all over the thing, slightly off center.


This is what I did. Picked up a civic for a DD and have already put 30,000km on it in 6 Months


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> This is what I did. Picked up a civic for a DD and have already put 30,000km on it in 6 Months


I really think that is the best way. Went to a Hyundai dealership yesterday with my girl. My girl does business at her job with the guy that owns the dealership (and many others). We told them I might want to buy a new Genesis coupe. I test drove many coupes. I had a few 3.8 and 2.0T R-Spec trac editions to test out. I even got to compare the 13" and 12". The 13" was a big improvement on the interior. Nice piano black trim, big bolstered seats, lots of tech options, etc. the first one I drove was a gray 3.8 R-Spec 6spd. First start up sounded pretty good. Brembo brakes on all 4. I took it down the route the salesman suggested. I got on it the first chance I got. SO NOT IMPRESSED. I felt myself waiting for some Tq to kick me in the ass... Nothing. I was really confused/disappointed. I expected more Tq down low. I've done some research on these cars, and the CAN make power. But reports say the clutches have been known to go out with just 1000miles :what: But I've read that these guys are making 300/300w (2.0t) and 350-400 (3.8) with just exhaust tune and intake. Pretty impressive. I was VERY surprised that I was offered one for $10k below sticker. I went out this morning and drove my car. With a shot out muffler and not boosting right, it's still twice the car the Hyundai will ever be.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> I really think that is the bet way. Went to a Hyundai dealership yesterday with my girl. My girl does business at her job with the guy that owns the dealership (and many others). We told them I might want to buy a new Genesis coupe. I test drove many coupes. I had a few 3.8 and 2.0T R-Spec trac editions to test out. I even got to compare the 13" and 12". The 13" was a big improvement on the interior. Nice piano black trim, big bolstered seats, lots of tech options, etc. the first one I drove was a gray 3.8 R-Spec 6spd. First start up sounded pretty good. Brembo brakes on all 4. I took it down the route the salesman suggested. I got on it the first chance I got. SO NOT IMPRESSED. I felt myself waiting for some Tq to kick me in the ass... Nothing. I was really confused/disappointed. I expected more Tq down low. I've done some research on these cars, and the CAN make power. But reports say the clutches have been known to go out with just 1000miles :what: But I've read that these guys are making 300/300w (2.0t) and 350-400 (3.8) with just exhaust tune and intake. Pretty impressive. I was VERY surprised that I was offered one for $10k below sticker. I went out this morning and drove my car. With a shot out muffler and not boosting right, it's still twice the car the Hyundai will ever be.


Hunydai and Kia are taking quite a hit now because of their mileage debacle. At 10K below sticker, the genesis coupe is what it is: a cheap, semi-reilable, semi-chic, semi-decent DD. Personally, I'd go with the veloster turbo. Already 10K cheaper-sticker than the genesis coupe so with give-away discount you might be able to drive off the lot at 15-18K. Flog it for a couple of years and then sell it to a pimple-faced kid looking for excitement.

cheers


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Hunydai and Kia are taking quite a hit now because of their mileage debacle. At 10K below sticker, the genesis coupe is what it is: a cheap, semi-reilable, semi-chic, semi-decent DD. Personally, I'd go with the veloster turbo. Already 10K cheaper-sticker than the genesis coupe so with give-away discount you might be able to drive off the lot at 15-18K. Flog it for a couple of years and then sell it to a pimple-faced kid looking for excitement.
> 
> cheers


Yeah, I agree. I told the salesman I wanted to check out the veloster. He refused! Lol, he said if I wasn't impressed with the genesis coupe, he wasn't even going to let me drive the velosatoaster :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

paullee said:


> Saw the pics of your TT that you whored out in the gallery. Don't make the swap. You'll be sorry. Keep Darth Vader and get something cheap and reliable you can bang around in is a solid plan.


I agree. I've got my eyes open for a sh|t box


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> ...He refused! Lol, he said if I wasn't impressed with the genesis coupe, he wasn't even going to let me drive the velosatoaster :laugh:


Dbag salesman. Will be flipping burgers at mickey-d's by year's end.

cheers


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Dbag salesman. Will be flipping burgers at mickey-d's by year's end.
> 
> cheers


Nah, he was cool. Funny dude.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

I should have explained a little better in my previous post. 

DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES GET RID OF THE TT!! is what I meant to say but add to that, definitely get something you wouldn't care to put miles on. My only problem doing this is that I usually end up doing stuff to those as well. 

For example: 89 Nissan 240sx fast back. Not 6 months later and I had dropped an SR20 engine and rewired it myself. Fun car but kept dropping money in it so it had to go. Now I've got a beater truck and that keeps me from spending money on anything but the TT or my wife. It's a close one on that..


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> the first one I drove was a gray 3.8 R-Spec 6spd. First start up sounded pretty good. Brembo brakes on all 4. I took it down the route the salesman suggested. I got on it the first chance I got. SO NOT IMPRESSED. I felt myself waiting for some Tq to kick me in the ass... Nothing. I was really confused/disappointed. I expected more Tq down low.


Well, the 3.8 is a big bore short stroke motor, so it's not going to have gobs of low end torque and will need to be wound out to make it move and sing, unlike any modified turbo 4 cyl that will have a nice torque spike. You may think the TT is 2x more than the Genesis Coupe ever will be, but you are used to a highly modded 225 TT. Compare it to a bone stock 225 TT and your thoughts would probably change. I'm not a fan of the 2013 exterior changes but the interior is nice, the Bluelink is awesome, and the chassis is a pretty stiff package. At the end of the day, they're like all cars, and some areas need addressing to get the car to perform like we are used to, after owning and modifying your previous car for years to get it where you want it. 



TTC2k5 said:


> Hunydai and Kia are taking quite a hit now because of their mileage debacle.


The "hit" is only on the 2.4 sedans, so not on either the Genesis Coupe or Veloster. Also, all owners affected by the inaccurate mileage claims are being compensated with prepaid Visa cards to cover the difference in mileage based on historical gas prices in your area and how many miles you've put on the car, PLUS 15% on top of that for your trouble. It hasn't affected sales or IQS numbers in the slightest. 

It sounds like you aren't interested, but I can offer anyone an additional ~10% off any Hyundai if you're seriously considering buying new. :beer:

I wouldn't trade your TT for a Genesis Coupe either. :laugh:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Yeah, I realize they have potential. But its still a hyundai. I also have the same hook up at Fiat. Abarth anyone..?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yeah, I realize they have potential. But its still a hyundai. I also have the same hook up at Fiat. Abarth anyone..?


I have to reply because this line of thinking makes me chuckle. A Fiat is perfectly acceptable but a Hyundai is just a Hyundail? Fiat has been junk longer than Hyundai has been making cars. :laugh: The Genesis Coupe is interesting because it's really Hyundai's first foray into a 2+2 sport coupe (Tiburon's and Scoupe's don't count), and the 2013's have a major refresh after only 3 years of production with both engine options getting a serious bump in power. The adjustable camber, availability of an LSD, the Brembo brakes, optional stress bars, etc etc show more of an attempt to appeal in that market than VW/Audi have ever shown, yet they carry the stigma of being "still a Hyundai." That's okay. 23 years ago a Lexus LS400 was "just a Toyota." :what:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

20v master said:


> I have to reply because this line of thinking makes me chuckle. A Fiat is perfectly acceptable but a Hyundai is just a Hyundail? Fiat has been junk longer than Hyundai has been making cars. :laugh: The Genesis Coupe is interesting because it's really Hyundai's first foray into a 2+2 sport coupe (Tiburon's and Scoupe's don't count), and the 2013's have a major refresh after only 3 years of production with both engine options getting a serious bump in power. The adjustable camber, availability of an LSD, the Brembo brakes, optional stress bars, etc etc show more of an attempt to appeal in that market than VW/Audi have ever shown, yet they carry the stigma of being "still a Hyundai." That's okay. 23 years ago a Lexus LS400 was "just a Toyota." :what:


Yes, Fiat is known to be garbage in europe. But I think they have stepped up their game like Hyundai did.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

20v master said:


> Well, the 3.8 is a big bore short stroke motor, so it's not going to have gobs of low end torque and will need to be wound out to make it move and sing, unlike any modified turbo 4 cyl that will have a nice torque spike. You may think the TT is 2x more than the Genesis Coupe ever will be, but you are used to a highly modded 225 TT. Compare it to a bone stock 225 TT and your thoughts would probably change. I'm not a fan of the 2013 exterior changes but the interior is nice, the Bluelink is awesome, and the chassis is a pretty stiff package. At the end of the day, they're like all cars, and some areas need addressing to get the car to perform like we are used to, after owning and modifying your previous car for years to get it where you want it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not exactly true:

http://www.leftlanenews.com/buyers-...vehicles-in-wake-of-false-mileage-claims.html

Reported in leftlanenews 11.23.12. ^^^. Early indications are suggesting a negative impact across the board. Purchase intent is down and as you know and as indicated in the story, purchase intent is highly correlated with sales. Plus, there are two more lawsuits pending. End of quarter numbers are not going to be good.

cheers


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> Not exactly true:
> 
> http://www.leftlanenews.com/buyers-...vehicles-in-wake-of-false-mileage-claims.html
> 
> ...



I see your interest now, it seems like you are viewing from a financial investment perspective. That article is pretty vague. The only reason we won't have another record month of production again is because of the Thanksgiving holidays.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

20v master said:


> I see your interest now, it seems like you are viewing from a financial investment perspective. That article is pretty vague. The only reason we won't have another record month of production again is because of the Thanksgiving holidays.


I have no interest. Just providing information. I hope you are correct but many Hyundai customers have lost faith. Giving the gas money back is an excellent start but they will lose customers and it will take time to win those customers back. 

Hyundai is no different than Audi or Toyota or any other company whose customers lost faith in them. Lose customer loyalty and lose sales.


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

Get a Nismo. it wont break down as much or cost as much to maintain than any VAG out there. MK1 TT inspired too, me thinks. 

If audi only improved on the MK1 design rather than make Mk2 look like the rest of their fleet, Nissan stuck with theirs. 










To me the TT front looks dated unless shaved. But that's just me.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

TTC2k5 said:


> I have no interest. Just providing information. I hope you are correct but many Hyundai customers have lost faith.


"Many customers?" What are you basing this off of? Like I said, we're basically in 100% growth mode and can't keep up with demand. Losing faith applies more to building a shoddy product, not mistating a mileage claim. It doesn't leave you with a broken engine stranded on the side of the road. And like anything else, mileage is driving style dependent. Everyone I know that owns one raves about the gas mileage. :screwy: Yes this just happened, and the full effects aren't felt yet, but I promise we'll be okay, just like Toyota and Audi.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

nilreb said:


> Get a Nismo. it wont break down as much or cost as much to maintain than any VAG out there. MK1 TT inspired too, me thinks.
> 
> If audi only improved on the MK1 design rather than make Mk2 look like the rest of their fleet, Nissan stuck with theirs.
> 
> ...



TT inspired or not, that thing looks like sh|t. Especially with the "Wings West" body kit :facepalm:

I might even hate those cars..

I would take a GTR though.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

You should just get a Maxima-BMW


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)

GTR not too shabby


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Neb said:


> You should just get a Maxima-BMW


Eewwwww!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Eewwwww!


Eewwwwww! is correct, but you gotta admire the engineering to pull that off. Imagine what you could do with those skills if used for good rather than evil.

cheers.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Eewwwwww! is correct, but you gotta admire the engineering to pull that off. Imagine what you could do with those skills if used for good rather than evil.
> 
> cheers.


I bet that guy is very good at Legos:thumbup:


----------



## 180dan (Apr 4, 2011)

nilreb said:


> GTR not too shabby


I think GTRs only look good in black.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> I bet that guy is very good at Legos:thumbup:


or just had way too much $$.... :facepalm:


----------



## RabbitTT (Nov 27, 2012)

Neb said:


> You should just get a Maxima-BMW


What. The. ****.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

RabbitTT said:


> What. The. ****.


Excellent use of your 1st post:thumbup:


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

Neb said:


> You should just get a Maxima-BMW


As soon as I saw this picture, the transformers sound went off in my head


----------



## RabbitTT (Nov 27, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Excellent use of your 1st post:thumbup:


I see... So you're one of those "high post count=better person" folks? Good to know. I've been around the 1.8T block a long time, including the Whoretex and ClubB5 (now Passatworld.) I'm just a "Fourtitude" noob. 

At the risk of complementing a D-bag, I must say your TT is one of the most beautiful and tastefully modified ones I've seen.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

RabbitTT said:


> I see... So you're one of those "high post count=better person" folks? Good to know. I've been around the 1.8T block a long time, including the Whoretex and ClubB5 (now Passatworld.) I'm just a "Fourtitude" noob.
> 
> At the risk of complementing a D-bag, I must say your TT is one of the most beautiful and tastefully modified ones I've seen.


Wow, you REALLY misread that one. I don't give fuch about your post count. It really was a compliment on you taste. But calling me a "D-bag"..(?). Your out of line Pal. 
Thanks for the compliment on my car though... I think


----------



## RabbitTT (Nov 27, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Wow, you REALLY misread that one. I don't give fuch about your post count. It really was a compliment on you taste. But calling me a "D-bag"..(?). Your out of line Pal.
> Thanks for the compliment on my car though... I think


umm... I guess we are both misreading. My post was meant as tongue in cheek. How about we start over.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

RabbitTT said:


> umm... I guess we are both misreading. My post was meant as tongue in cheek. How about we start over.


:laugh::beer:


----------



## nilreb (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

nilreb said:


>


 That better be YOUR car, or your fired.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Well, the idea is back on the table.. I might be getting into one of these for an amazing deal. The car only has 5k miles on it. I know that the level of refinement isn't anywhere near the TT, but performance wise, I couldn't keep up with one of these STOCK. The thought of having a car with over 300hp/300tq, awd and a warranty is nice. Ill know more today, but this could be a good move. This being said, I'm looking to demod if I'm trading it in. If I do it, I plan on a stage 2 set up pretty much right after I buy it :facepalm::laugh: 
http://youtu.be/KUEIrSxo3YU


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Never mind, it was a wrx, not an STI.


----------

